# Welche Kosten sollte man fuer Koifutter einkalkulieren?



## Makrooni (24. Jan. 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wir haben seit einiger Zeit einen Teich und mein Mann moechte nun gerne auch ein paar Koi haben. Da ich mich vorher gerne darueber informieren moechte, was das so fuer Kosten mit sich bringt, wuerde ich gern wissen, wieviel ihr denn so im Monat fuer Koifutter ausgebt? 
Ich weiss, dass das auf die Anzahl und Groesse der Fische ankommt, aber da wir, wie gesagt, bisher noch keine haben, waere ich dankbar fuer ein paar Beispiele.

Welches Futter kauft ihr und wieviel davon???

Also schonmal vielen Dank und ich hoffe, ihr nehmt mir meine bloede Fragerei nicht uebel!


----------



## newbee (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Welche Kosten sollte man fuer Koifutter einkalkulieren?*

Hallo und :willkommen im Forum

Zu dem Futter kann ich nur sagen kommt darauf an welches Ihr Füttert

Aber bei 6000L Kois

Das Volumen Eueres Teiches ist viel zu klein für Kois

Die Technik und der Unterhalt eines Koiteiches ist nicht zu Unterschätzen.


----------



## CrimsonTide (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Welche Kosten sollte man fuer Koifutter einkalkulieren?*

naja, futter kostet so zwischen 7,- und 20,- pro kg je nach qualität.

koi fressen je nach jahreszeit wenig bis viel, aber bei ein paar 20 - 40 cm koi kommt da nicht soviel zusammen, dass du dir das nicht leisten könntest.

das futter ist noch günstig, man sollte sich allerdings die anderen nebenkosten wie strom, wasser, tierarzt, filterabhängige kosten (z.b. vlies,...) überlegen.

oh ja, hans hat natürlich recht ... bei 6000 l stehen koi nicht zur diskussion!


----------



## Stoer (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Welche Kosten sollte man fuer Koifutter einkalkulieren?*

Hallo Makrooni,

kann mich meinen beiden Vorrednern nur anschließen.

1. Teichvolumen ist zu klein für Kois. Erspare bitte den Tieren diese Qual.

2. Die Kosten für die Anschaffung und die Unterhaltung des technischen Equipments sind    
    die teuersten und entscheidensten  Posten in der Entscheidungskalkulation.


----------



## drwr (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Welche Kosten sollte man fuer Koifutter einkalkulieren?*

Hallo,

rechne pro Koi 1000l Wasser bei einer Mindestgröße von 12000 l. Futter gilt  1% vom Koigewicht pro Tag im Sommer. Gutes Futter bewegt sich eher im Bereich 12 € aufwärts.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------

